# Passenger side DRL MY11 GT-R R35.



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm after a good used passenger side DRL for a GT-R R35 MY11. Will pay good money.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was one on eBay for a while.


----------

